# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in kuit

## Markth

Hallo allemaal,

gister had ik een hockey wedstrijd en kreeg ik in de eerste minuut al een bal op mijn knie. Het deed de eerste 10 minuten pijn (misselijk ook), maar we hadden geen wissels dus heb ik de hele wedstrijd gespeeld. De pijn voelde ik uiteindelijk niet echt meer en toen ik thuis kwam ging ik zitten (eten). Ik heb ongeveer een uurtje gezeten en ik merkte dat ik enorme pijn in mijn linkerkuit kreeg. Hij voelt enorm hard en gespannen aan, ook als ik hem probeer te ontspannen. Ik kan amper lopen en nu (een dag later) heb ik er nog steeds last van. Ook als ik een tik tegen mijn kuit aangeef doet het pijn (vooral in de middenlijn). Ik kan mijn been niet geheel strekken (dus ook niet normaal lopen) anders krijg ik een schok in mijn kuit. Ik kan wel traplopen en wat druk op mijn been zetten.
Ik heb geen flauw idee hoe ik opeens pijn in mijn kuit kreeg terwijl ik er niks mee gedaan had? 

Weet iemand hoe dit kan en wat ik er aan kan doen?

Alvast bedankt


Mark

----------


## Sefi

Is het aan hetzelfde been als van de bal op je knie?
Als je last hebt van je knie dan ga je die wellicht wat ontlasten en ga je je kuit overbelasten. En misschien is er wel even iets verschoven in je been door de bal op je knie dat nu je kuitspieren strak gespannen staan.
Je werd misselijk schreef je en dat heb ik zelf ook altijd als er een bot of gewricht verschuift. Doordat je verder speelde in de wedstrijd bleven je spieren warm en daardoor had je er tijdens het spelen geen last van, maar komt de pijn pas als de spieren afkoelen en tot rust zouden moeten komen.

Als het morgen nog niet afneemt dan zou ik toch langs de huisarts gaan. Die kan je pijnstillers of spierverslappers voorschrijven en indien nodig foto's laten maken.
In ieder geval je been laten rusten. Je weet zelf wel wat het prettigste aanvoelt. Of je been omhoog, of juist helemaal niet. Liggen met een kussen onder je benen of juist niet. Gewoon wat uitproberen.

Ik hoop dat de pijn snel afneemt!
Sterkte en beterschap.

----------


## Markth

Bedankt voor je reactie.

Het is inderdaad hetzelfde been. Volgens mij heb je wel gelijk in wat je zegt :Smile: 
Ik neem wat rust en gelukkig is de pijn al minder, maar ik voel het nog steeds.

----------

